# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Mekleeju mikrosheemu

## Texx

Vai gadiijumaa kaads nezin, kur Latvijaa var dabuut mikrokontrolieri *Zilog SZM-137M3*. Atrodas ieksh _Samsung_ TV. Varbuut kaut kur vareetu pasuutiit? ???

----------


## kriks

Pameegini atrast firmaa "Argus". Atrodas Unijas ielā. Bez tam veel, protams, paliek iespeeja pasuutiit caur Elfas katalogu.

----------

